
Nuclear Engine for IBM System i (2011) - 1MachineElf
https://www.nicklitten.com/nuclear-engine-for-ibm-system-i/
======
1MachineElf
It's satire. Gave me a chuckle. Stumbled upon it as I was trying to look up
details on that system IBM sold in the 80s/90s that was heavily shielded and
weighed a (not literal) ton, for high security environments where even EMI
transmissions were considered a risk.

